# Exselle Saddles



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I am putting an order in to get an Exselle for my horse I just wanted to know about other peoples experences with this brand of saddles


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Never owned one, but I looked them up on Horse Tack Review and about 17 people gave them a 5 of 5 Rating and 1 gave them a 4 of 5 Rating, those are some very good numbers 

.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Great... thanks so much for looking that up


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried one when I was looking for CC saddle. It was very comfortable to sit in. I tried to choose between one and Pessoa, but went with Pessoa. The problem with Exselle model I was looking at was it looked really low on pommel and with my high withered paint it probably would just sit right on top.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Lots of theirs were sold as Crosbys by Miller Harness Co.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I owned one, and it was an ok saddle. I actually had mine done custom but ended up not really liking it. The leather is ok but over all not really worth the price tag. You would be better off spending that amount of money on a used saddle of a better brand or saving just a little more and getting yourself something new that is nicer.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

My2Geldings,

What would you think would be a step up from exselle? Im not great when it comes to different kind of saddles


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sketter said:


> My2Geldings,
> 
> What would you think would be a step up from exselle? Im not great when it comes to different kind of saddles


It really depends what it is you want to do, your budget and your build. Certain saddles have a wider seat, others have a higher pomel, other have a more narrow seat. 

I suggest going out to your local tack store who sells saddles and take a couple on consignment. You can take them out for the week or a few days, ride in them and see which ones first hand, you like and don't like. 

My current saddle is the Black Country Quantum, but it's a $3,300. They come from the UK and are the most comfortable saddles I have ever ridden in in my life. They are really well built, woal flocked and are build custom if thats what you want(mine was). Those saddles also have a tree that can be adjust (by a full size I believe), if

Here is a site with reviews for it, they only a couple but they are all rated 5/5.
Black Country Quantum Jumping Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

Black Country Quantum Jumping Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

Black Country Saddles Quantum Hunter Jumping Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

I know, you can get this saddle online or in some stores for $2,200. If you can get your hands on one, I really suggest doing it. It's a saddle you will keep for years.

Mine is a dark Havannah brown but here it is the one I have. The best quality and the most comfortable saddle I have ever been in in my life.
http://www.trumbullmtn.com/Saddle_Pics/Usedcc_pics/10301.jpg

Here is the one I have in the right color:
http://www.acornsaddlery.co.uk/pages/images/newproducts2006March271609.jpg

eBay sometimes has some really awesome brands of saddles(that are used) for really affordable prices. If you can't fork out the money for a new one, the used ones are just as good.

Good Luck


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a Crosby 17" Prix des Nations made in 2005 or 2006 (I forget.) I presume that it was made in the Exselle factory. I don't have any complaint about the leather. I did not pay list price for it, ;-)

Northrun Ashland might be another one to look at in the $1500 or so balllpark.


----------

